# Dog motel



## Trinipeople (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

My husband and i moved to Egypt and we brought along our small dog Buffy. We want to visit some of the sights over weekends but we have no where to leave our dog. She is very sensitive and so attached to us. We need a clean, safe vet motel to leave her. Do you have any recommendations? We live in New Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am involved with animal welfare here in Cairo.. the only people I could recommended is Westwinds Kennels but they are out in 6th October but I believe they do collect your dogs if this is needed I believe it is 150le per day.


----------



## Trinipeople (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi thanks for the information. We will visit it. Can you provide a phone contact so I can call for directions? 

Many thanks.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

I left my dog for a few days at a pet motel quite close to you. It seemed fine and he was in no hurry to leave! It has European and Egyptian staff and seems well run and clean(bearing in mind where we are)

Take the ring road in the Maadi direction. The road drops sharply as you go past the Ain Sukna exit and then levels off. The pet motel is on the right about 100 metres after the road becomes level.

Good luck


----------

